# شركة معادن للذهب توقع عقد إنشاء مصنع في منجم الدويحي



## alshangiti (28 فبراير 2013)

شركة معادن للذهب ومعادن الأساس المملوكة لـ "معادن" توقع عقد إنشاء مصنع في منجم الدويحي لإنتاج الذهب بتكلفة مليار ريال

أعلنت شركة التعدين العربية السعودية "معادن" أن شركتها التابعة شركة معادن للذهب و معادن الأساس قد وقعت اليوم الأحد، عقداً مع شركة هانوا الكورية الجنوبية للهندسة والإنشاءات بقيمة 1018.0 مليون ريال وذلك لإنشاء المصنع في منجم الدويحي لإنتاج الذهب.

وتضمن العقد القيام بأعمال الهندسة التفصيلية، والمشتريات، والإنشاءات، وأعمال تجهيز ما قبل التشغيل، والمساعدة على التشغيل (تسليم مفتاح)، مع خدمات التدريب والمساندة لكوادر التشغيل والصيانة.

وقالت "معادن" في بيان لها: إن المشروع يعد أحد المشاريع الرئيسية، والمهمة في برنامج معادن لتطوير عدد من مناجم الذهب في منطقة وسط غرب المملكة، ويتوقع أن ينتج المنجم عند التشغيل قرابة 180 ألف أونصة من الذهب الصافي سنوياً، وهو ما يعادل قرابة 1.6 مليون أونصة خلال العمر الافتراضي الأولي للمنجم.

ومن المقرر اكتمال أعمال الإنشاءات في منجم الدويحي والبدء بالإنتاج في عام 2015، وسيتم الإعلان عن طرق تمويل المشروع في حينه، وفق بيان الشركة.

الجدير بالذكر أن شركة معادن للذهب ومعادن الأساس هي شركة مملوكة بالكامل لشركة التعدين العربية السعودية (معادن).


----------

